# Teen 'sport killings' of homeless on the rise



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/02/19/homeless.attacks/index.html



> MILWAUKEE, Wisconsin (CNN) -- All Nathan Moore says he wanted to do was smoke pot and get drunk with his friends.
> 
> Killing Rex Baum was never part of the plan that day in 2004.
> 
> ...



I ask you, what the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2007)

"killing "the bum" reminded him of playing a violent video game"

Yep, it's all the video game's fault, right? 

"he wanted to do was smoke pot and get drunk with his friends."

Still the video game? 

"15-year-old and his friends"



I hope you rot in hell, motherfucker.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to break these kids faces. I can't even scroll up, seeing his picture pisses me off so much it's unbelievable.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

Here they are playing up the video game shit again:

Video Gaming Tragedy

I've never played a game where I had to: 



> Ihrcke smeared his own feces on Baum's face before cutting him with a knife "to see if he was alive," Moore said.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Here they are playing up the video game shit again:
> 
> Video Gaming Tragedy
> 
> I've never played a game where I had to:



It's because it's much easier for people to convince themselves are all something else's fault, and that their children aren't really capable of anything like that of their own volition.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 20, 2007)

It's a fucked up world where it seems all the traditional ideas on how to disiplin children are going out the window as being "bad" and causing the kids "trauma". I was shouted at or spanked when I'd done wrong as a kid, but only to teach me right from wrong and never as a form of abuse. I've turned out as a polite, kind, level-headed guy.

My Mum worked at a local school until retiring at Christmas, and they can't even shout at the kids any more, let alone touch them. The most they can do to stop a kid strangling another kid (it's happened there) is politely ask them "Would you mind not doing that please". That's why the world's going to shit and the kids are violent little fucks, noone dares stand up to them any more. Worst of all those who're willing to find themselves unable to do anything as the law won't allow them. 

Welcome to the decline of civilisation.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 20, 2007)

Blaming video games is just really ignorant. If video games turned people into killers, then I'd be in prison for triple-homicide right now.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 20, 2007)

And where are the parents in all this?

Shameful.


----------



## Nik (Feb 20, 2007)

Disgusting indeed  

And I bet the anti-violent-videogame evangelical nutjobs are having a field day.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> It's a fucked up world where it seems all the traditional ideas on how to disiplin children are going out the window as being "bad" and causing the kids "trauma". I was shouted at or spanked when I'd done wrong as a kid, but only to teach me right from wrong and never as a form of abuse. I've turned out as a polite, kind, level-headed guy.
> 
> My Mum worked at a local school until retiring at Christmas, and they can't even shout at the kids any more, let alone touch them. The most they can do to stop a kid strangling another kid (it's happened there) is politely ask them "Would you mind not doing that please". That's why the world's going to shit and the kids are violent little fucks, noone dares stand up to them any more. Worst of all those who're willing to find themselves unable to do anything as the law won't allow them.
> 
> Welcome to the decline of civilisation.



Agree on all points.

I've known plenty of people who've been either spoilt and obnoxious, or outright aggressive, just because schools and parents constantly get away with it. Remember the 'evil cheerleaders' a few months ago?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Here they are playing up the video game shit again:
> 
> Video Gaming Tragedy
> 
> I've never played a game where I had to:




Ever play Postal 2? You can hurl rotting cow heads at people, infecting them with some kind of disease that makes them puke up their guts and die. Then you can pour gas on their corpse, light it on fire, and put it out by pissing on it. But that's beside the point. Video games don't cause violent behaviour, if anything it would alleviate it since you can act out your violent urges in game form instead of going out and doing shit like this. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten pissed off at someone or something and just gone and fucking owned everything I seen in video games.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I want to break these kids faces. I can't even scroll up, seeing his picture pisses me off so much it's unbelievable.



Yep.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 20, 2007)

this is disgusting indeed.
Video games?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Article Chris posted said:


> I know for me, after playing some of the old school Mario games. I have an irresistable urge to eat mushrooms and pounce on people and flattening them. I need help.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd love to have a few minutes alone with these mother fuckers. I wouldn't call myself a bad ass... well, yes I would. What kind of fucking world is this?


Give these cocksuckers a tonsillectomy... the hard way.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, Jeez, the old "videogame" argument again. What a load of crap.
I just get fed-up of that being brought into it.

Why not just take away TV, Films, Videogames - then we will be living in this happy little wonderland where everybody gets along. 

I don't think so.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Ah, Jeez, the old "videogame" argument again. What a load of crap.
> I just get fed-up of that being brought into it.
> 
> Why not just take away TV, Films, Videogames - then we will be living in this happy little wonderland where everybody gets along.
> ...



Yeah, people who talk shit about violent video games and movies and shit obviously never cracked open a history text book


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2007)

"The video game made me do it." Yeah, okay... and the leprechaun that tells you to burn things made you set fire to the school too right? Fuck that, I hope these kids get released and they let a pack of homeless guys kick the shit out of them. Their behavior is absolutely disgusting. The kid even opens with the fact that he and his friends just wanted to toke up and get drunk. Hmmm.... video games are the culprit here? Maybe if his parents curbed his cheeba and alcohol intake the kid wouldn't go around killing people. Some people are idiots, and if they don't look at THAT angle of this problem, there is a serious problem. That kid's face should be the poster-child for NOT doing drugs. The thing I don't get is, where are his stupid parents while he's going out getting drunk and high? Why don't they ask about that? The old "let's blame it on violent games!" argument got very old, very fast. I had almost thought the douchebags had given up on playing that card.... guess not.  Being a drugged-up, drunken douchebag... FTL.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 20, 2007)

If you're not smart enough to tell the difference between video game violence and real violence, you might want to live the rest of your life in mom's basement. What's scary was I was a substitute teacher in a public school system for a while and there are kids that can not seperate shit they see on TV and on the PlayStation from real fights. One girls said two kids beating on each other was the same as pro wrestling. There's a lot of kids that don't seem to understand violence has consequences. Our society has told them a little too much that it's someone else's fault or that pills will make it all better. They have zero concept of personal responsibility. Schools won't touch them or let them be expelled anymore, expelling them would lose funding. In the school district the special ed kids, 22% of the high school was considered special ed, can only be put in in-school suspension for 10 days. They know this and push it.

Also this story highlights more violence against the homeless. Remember those vidoes where some worthless fuck would pay homeless guys to fight? That's just a sign on mental illness. The homeless are ignored enough in this country, beating and killing them just makes me want to vomit.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'd love to have a few minutes alone with these mother fuckers. I wouldn't call myself a bad ass... well, yes I would. What kind of fucking world is this?
> 
> 
> Give these cocksuckers a tonsillectomy... the hard way.



Perhaps a cranial-rectal inversion is in order for them?

Seriously though, that's just fucking dumb. Kids these days (I sound old, I am a kid, lol) are retarded, but unfortunately, the parents are more retarded. They don't ever sit down with the kids and say "What the fuck is wrong with you? Why are you doing this?", they just skip it and assume the kid is brainwashed by a plastic box plugged in to the tv. Turn the fucking thing off if you really think it going to turn your kid into a murderer. The kid is fucked up, just accept it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

There were some douchebags here in Toledo a few years back who thought it would be amusing to drop heavy things from an overpass onto unsuspecting motorists. They decided a fucking man-hole cover would make for good sport. yay!


Fucking shitbags about decapitated a woman, who just happened to be a mother of I think it was 3 kids. God damn.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 20, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> It's a fucked up world where it seems all the traditional ideas on how to disiplin children are going out the window as being "bad" and causing the kids "trauma". I was shouted at or spanked when I'd done wrong as a kid, but only to teach me right from wrong and never as a form of abuse. I've turned out as a polite, kind, level-headed guy.
> 
> My Mum worked at a local school until retiring at Christmas, and they can't even shout at the kids any more, let alone touch them. The most they can do to stop a kid strangling another kid (it's happened there) is politely ask them "Would you mind not doing that please". That's why the world's going to shit and the kids are violent little fucks, noone dares stand up to them any more. Worst of all those who're willing to find themselves unable to do anything as the law won't allow them.
> 
> Welcome to the decline of civilisation.



Yes...Liberals are ruining the world!! I personally do not believe in corporal punnishment. The problem is (at least in the US) is that we are a society of victims in which no one has to take responsibility for their own actions. If someone turns out bad, it is their parent's fault. Then the parents get to blame the teachers for not educating them properly. I personally blame Oprah!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There were some douchebags here in Toledo a few years back who thought it would be amusing to drop heavy things from an overpass onto unsuspecting motorists. They decided a fucking man-hole cover would make for good sport. yay!
> 
> 
> Fucking shitbags about decapitated a woman, who just happened to be a mother of I think it was 3 kids. God damn.



Wow, fucking idiots. 

I don't it, sure it's funny to spit (still a little gross) and yell things from an overpass, but that's fucking stupid. People need to actually think things through. Like, what if one of those cars was someone in their family, or someone they knew?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There were some douchebags here in Toledo a few years back who thought it would be amusing to drop heavy things from an overpass onto unsuspecting motorists. They decided a fucking man-hole cover would make for good sport. yay!
> 
> Fucking shitbags about decapitated a woman, who just happened to be a mother of I think it was 3 kids. God damn.



Wasn't there a similar story on the news like 2-3 years back about some kids tossing ice off a highway and it killed a mom and her baby when it went through the windshield? Sad stuff.... some people are just stupid...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> Yes...Liberals are ruining the world!! I personally do not believe in corporal punnishment. The problem is (at least in the US) is that we are a society of victims in which no one has to take responsibility for their own actions. If someone turns out bad, it is their parent's fault. Then the parents get to blame the teachers for not educating them properly. I personally blame Oprah!!!




Ultimately, it should be the parents responsibility. It's their job to raise their children, and teach them right from wrong. Schools are there to impart knowledge, information like math and shit like that. Morality should be the parents job. If they don't have time for it, they shouldn't have had children.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

We can still blame Oprah though, right?  










(I agree, it's the parents' fault, but still the kids CAN think for themselves)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not saying it's the parent's fault that this happened, I was just adding my opinion on the whole blame game thing that people play. Some people are just dumb  Nothing you can do really.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel you. 

People are dumb.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 20, 2007)

How fucking hard is it to get a hobby?

I mean freakin' c'mon there has got to be something they like to do other than drink and smoke pot!


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I mean freakin' c'mon there has got to be something they like to do other than drink and smoke pot!



Drink and kill people?



I'm with Chris. I can't remember the last time I played a video game where I had to smear my shit all over someone's face. Hey, maybe I'm just sheltered.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you sure it was a videogame? Are you sure it wasn't nothing?

/Family Guy

Shit, even in GTA/Saints Row/etc... it doesn't get that explicit. Maybe they were just hanging out at the zoo watching monkeys.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Drink and kill people?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Chris. I can't remember the last time I played a video game where I had to smear my shit all over someone's face. Hey, maybe I'm just sheltered.



There's games where your objective is to stalk someone and rape them. I don't know what other kinds of acts you can do to them since I havn't played it. It's some Japanese game.


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm. And come to think of it, it's a japanese teen here who stalked and raped a homeless woman, too!  


Oh wait, never mind, they just beat the shit out of him, shit on his face, and carved him up a bit. My bad.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I'm just saying, don't rule out the possibility that there is such a game in existence where you're objective might be to smear feces on someones face. I'd buy it  But I'm also saying that even if there was a game called "shit smear-er 10" that your sole objective in the game was to smear feces on a homeless guys face, rape him, kill him and eat him, etc, it doesn't mean that someone should be able to blame doing this kind of thing on it. If someone's unstable enough to do this kind of thing, then I doubt it was the video games that made him do it. Some people are just stupid and/or crazy.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 20, 2007)

Listen, who among us didn;t have some crappy stuff happen to us when we were young that we could have used as an excuse to say "Fuck it" and just give up. I had plenty and I am willing to bet most of you did to. You survive it and you move the fuck on. No parents are perfect (although I am trying). Kids have emotional scars by the time they grow up. It is up to you if you make something of yourself or just be a complete fuck up the rest of your life...But in the mean time....BLAME OPRAH!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

The Flying Spaghetti Monster made me do it.


----------



## leatherface2 (Feb 20, 2007)

wow new bitches for the prisons............young and fresh...........
wonder if gettin fucked in the shower by bubba and his friends reminds him of playin a violent video game?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

Eric, i'd argue that these kids are mentally ill as well. not that they should get some sort of insanity plea, just that they're crazy. pure and simple. when i was that old, smoking pot and didn't have shit else to do, i didn't go out of my way to harm anyone else. i played video games and giggled at shit.

mental illness isn't uncommon, and thanks to the macho fascade our country endures, mental health won't get the full treatment it deserves, just like the rest of the body. break a leg? get a cast. head fucked up a little bit? oh, i'm a man, i'm fine...


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> Eric, i'd argue that these kids are mentally ill as well. not that they should get some sort of insanity plea, just that they're crazy. pure and simple. when i was that old, smoking pot and didn't have shit else to do, i didn't go out of my way to harm anyone else. i played video games and giggled at shit.
> 
> mental illness isn't uncommon, and thanks to the macho fascade our country endures, mental health won't get the full treatment it deserves, just like the rest of the body. break a leg? get a cast. head fucked up a little bit? oh, i'm a man, i'm fine...




Maybe some of them are mentally ill. But some kids are just not grounded in reality. A lot of these kids have zero discipline and nothing to lose. If there are mentally ill then yes they need treatment but not all of them are sadly.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

i would consider not being grounded in reality a mental illness. anything funky in the brain that prevents a person from living a civil life in society should be checked out and fixed.

for their good, and ours!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 20, 2007)

absolutely disgusting and irresponsible. VIDEOGAMES? fuck that. i've heard of people whose parents were alcoholics, druggies, etc. and they were mature enough to get over it, so these kids have no excuse for their actions. 

this kind of behavior in teens is actually quite common nowadays. two summers ago these two kids from my school got drunk/high and stole an airplane from the local airport and flew it all the way to new york and landed in an unlit runway. not exactly as serious as killing homeless people, but i wouldn't be suprised to hear that they did that too.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 20, 2007)

Leon said:


> i would consider not being grounded in reality a mental illness. anything funky in the brain that prevents a person from living a civil life in society should be checked out and fixed.
> 
> for their good, and ours!



I agree these kids need help. A lot of it could becured if they had someone to tell them the difference between right and wrong. A good many of these kids lack responsible parents, therefore you get irresponsible kids.


----------



## Carrion (Feb 20, 2007)

I read awhile back that some kids were responsible for a beheading, yes BEHEADING, of a homeless man sleeping on a bench.

How the hell does a teen behead somebody without being completely fucked in the head.


----------



## Regor (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, maybe if there _was_ a videogame where you could rub your shit on a homeless guy, they'd have had an outlet for their urge to rub shit on a homeless guy and wouldn't have needed to do it IRL.

I know I've been waiting for a videogame that allows me to rub shit on a homeless guy for a long time now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

Regor said:


> I know I've been waiting for a videogame that allows me to rub shit on a homeless guy for a long time now.



It's in the works with Bioware right now. I'm team lead for the conceptual design...


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. That's nasty. I thought they were going too far at the beginning and then one of them ends up smearing their own fesces in his face. That's revolting. I hope the same thing happens to them in jail, except they don't die and just suffer.

And blaming it on a video game is ridiculous. Like, Chris said, what video game do you have to smear fesces in someone's face? I can tell you not one that you can find in a regular game store. The video game excuse is always the nonsensical excuse that people who have never actually played video games make up. 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's games where your objective is to stalk someone and rape them. I don't know what other kinds of acts you can do to them since I havn't played it. It's some Japanese game.



I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility of such a game existing (one where you smear fesces in a homeless' face), but if one does exist, it isn't A: available in any store (other than an "adults only" store where nasty extreme fetish porno is sold and, even then, I doubt it would be available) or B: famous in any way (even among boys their age in that area).

You mentioned a Japanese raping game, JJ. They do exist, but 99% of Japanese people do not even know they exist. Do you think normal people are playing those kinds of games? No, they aren't. You can't buy them in any store around here. You can either order it off the internet or through a "rape" porno magazine (which are only sold in porno shops). If you wanted one of those games, you would have to be looking for one as hard as you can and then special order it. You'd have to put in the same amount of effort you'd need to get a gun. And, then, it hasn't been localized into English (which destroys pretty much any possibility of these kids having it).

So, that would pretty much rule out the possibility of a game influencing them. And, even if one still thought that, to go so far to get a game like that, you already had a problem long before you played that game.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot the route of all societies problems. Play video games? Listen to heavy metal? You're a fucking homicidal manic then and should be locked up for the good of the public


----------



## Korbain (Feb 25, 2007)

ahh it all makes sense, if you say its a video games fault you'll get a reduced charge. what a bunch of sick fucks, adsif drink with him first too. I hope those punks get the living shit beaten of them in prison. Which they probably are. See how tough they are in there. I'm sick off fuckheads like them blaming it on video games...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2007)

"o the land of the free and the home of the brave"


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 25, 2007)

Video games, no way.

Rap music? I think so. Espcially with the 9 to 17 year olds..


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> Video games, no way.
> 
> Rap music? I think so. Espcially with the 9 to 17 year olds..



Hmmm...I'd say even that's a little tenuous. I think even if something like music or a videogame is a catalyst for 'antisocial behaviour', it won't have an effect unless there's already something in that person's nature that latches on to it.
A lot of the chavs in the UK who spend their evenings smashing up bus-stops and attacking people listen to nothing but rap and dance music (despite a lot of them also being virulently racist, so go figure...), but I'd still say that the way they act is more to do with their environment and upbringing than being influenced by the media.

Besides, there are a lot more people who listen to rap music and/or play violent video games and don't go out killing people than people who do...


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 1, 2007)

tom morello has the answer "arm the homeless"


----------



## MatthewK (Mar 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There were some douchebags here in Toledo a few years back who thought it would be amusing to drop heavy things from an overpass onto unsuspecting motorists. They decided a fucking man-hole cover would make for good sport. yay!
> 
> 
> Fucking shitbags about decapitated a woman, who just happened to be a mother of I think it was 3 kids. God damn.



It's scary knowing there are idots like that in the world.


----------

